# Game in NYC



## Martin Olarin (Jul 16, 2003)

Looking for players interested in Mutants and Masterminds.

If interested:

johngiotta@yahoo.com


----------



## Martin Olarin (Jul 17, 2003)

A brief quote from the DM: 

"The world I am hoping to create is gritty 4-color. You can think of it as Astro City set in a Frank Miller future with some 21st century identity paranoia thrown in for fun. There will be plenty of action to go around, but the emphasis is on the role play."


----------



## Martin Olarin (Sep 15, 2003)

Our group is still looking for 1-2 more players.  A brief intro to the game:

_"The year is 2011. George W. Bush is still president and the war on terrorism continues. Following the assassination of Howard Dean before the 2004 general election, Bush rode a wave of fear and desperation into the White House. With a mandate to assure order, Bush has expanded his goals. With the repeal of term limits, the conservatives stand ascendant on the American politico-scape.  And with the passing of the Patriot ACT IV, paranoia also, is ascendant.  The strident voices of the religious right find more willing ears and the government’s eyes in the sky follow terrorist suspects from blimps floating above: only occasionally noting interesting behavior in backyards.  More people are hungry; less people are working.  The draft is back, endless conflict rages in the Muslim world and nuclear disasters have titlted the balance of power in Asia.  The poor hope for work, the middle class hope for safety, and the rich hope for more tax cuts.  Few see their hope realized.

But, there are rumors here, snapshots there and the questions grow.  Who foiled that terrorist plot to blow up a chemical plant in NJ?  Who diverted that plane pointed at the White House, saving those on board from being shot out of the sky?  Strange things are happening and the public is starting to believe in the impossible:  and the impossible just may be wearing the stars and stripes on his chest.

There have been other oddities as well, either on a less grand scale or simply unnoticed by most.  Not only the police are fighting crime it would seem.  It also seems something more than the average criminal is committing crimes.  Where do you fit in?  You are “something more than average.”  Are you responsible for some of the rumors?  Or have you been simply watching and waiting?  The streets are less safe than they were.  America is less safe than it was.  The world is besieged by those who believe strength is the only prerequisite for action.  

Again, where do you fit in?"_


If interesed:  johngiotta@yahoo.com


----------



## Gnome Berzerker (Sep 15, 2003)

Where in NYC?

When do you play?

How often do you play?

How long is each session?


----------



## Martin Olarin (Sep 15, 2003)

Gnome Berzerker said:
			
		

> Where in NYC?
> 
> When do you play?
> 
> ...




Friday Nights.

Bi-Weekly.

7:30 until 11:30 (later if everyone agrees).


----------



## Rastfar (Sep 26, 2003)

*Hmmm........*



			
				Martin Olarin said:
			
		

> Friday Nights.
> 
> Bi-Weekly.
> 
> 7:30 until 11:30 (later if everyone agrees).





Man I'd love to play.  Every other Wednesday night?  No problem, where is it located?


----------

